# How many CO2 bubbles per second?



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I recently set up a pressurized CO2 system which is providing co2 to my 35 and 70 gallon tanks. I am curious to know how many bubbles to use as i had DIY set up and it was not as strong as pressurized co2. I am going to attach some of the pictures of my tanks. 

Please advise how much CO2 to use to get a lush growth especially in carpeting plants. (I have lots of light for carpeting plants)

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What is your diffusion source? What are you using for fertilizer(s)? What is your filtration/circulation in the tanks? What plants are you trying to grow? What type/spectrum/wattage are your lights? All of the above components will play a factor.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

CRS Fan said:


> What is your diffusion source? What are you using for fertilizer(s)? What is your filtration/circulation in the tanks? What plants are you trying to grow? What type/spectrum/wattage are your lights? All of the above components will play a factor.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


I am using Ceramic diffusers to diffuse CO2 in both tanks. 
Not adding any fertilizers as I have dirt capped with fluorite substrate.

70 gallon has two HOB filters circle 500 gallon per hour
Lighting :

70 gallon has Dual T5 HO and Dual T5 NO Daylight full spectrum (160 Watts in total) Light is on for 8 hours
35 gallon has t5 no and t8 Daylight full spectrum (82 Watts in total) Light is on for 8 hours
I like to have Monte carlo and Glossostigma carpet.

Thanks


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

base on tropica's info for Monte carlo is medium co2 requirement plants. They suggest 22 bubble/min for 60 liter. (15.8 gallon.) and that is base on their co2 nano 3 in 1 diffuser. I guess base on the math 35 gallon need somewhere aroud 60 bubble/min. 120 bubble/min for 70 gallon.

However There are still a lot of variables such as your phn/kh number, brand of bubble counter, how much surface agitation you have and placement of diffuser and filter. Different drop checker may tell your different result. You have to be very careful because you may kill your fish. I accidentally killed 3 oto, 1 pgymy cory because my bubble count was too high. ISTA brand drop checker I got form J&L aquatics has turned yellow, while the drop checker (use 4dk solution.) I got from Canadian Aquatics remain dark green. (Probably due to I add too much co2 indicator.)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Start with 1 bubble per second on your 30 gal and 2 bubbles on your 70 gal. You may need to later increase your bubbles per second to 2 bubbles and 4 bubbles respectively. HOB filters tend to agitate the surface of the water which is great for oxygenating your tank but also allows co2 to escape. Hence you may need to add more co2 later.


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Reckon said:


> Start with 1 bubble per second on your 30 gal and 2 bubbles on your 70 gal. You may need to later increase your bubbles per second to 2 bubbles and 4 bubbles respectively. HOB filters tend to agitate the surface of the water which is great for oxygenating your tank but also allows co2 to escape. Hence you may need to add more co2 later.


Thanks, but in how many days I will see a carpet in my tank? Does it take too long to make a carpet.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel that growing a nice carpet, especially in a big tank is the second hardest thing to do in growing live aquarium plants. The hardest thing is maintaining your carpet for a prolong period of time. As such, I'd like to caringly warn you that there is a bit of a learning curve to carpeting plants but I also want to encourage you to be patient and diligent. Growing a nice carpet is very rewarding.

Beyond ensuring you have the appropriate substrate and/or dosed water column (macros, micros, CO2, and water hardness) to keep plants healthy the speed at which your tank gets fully carpeted will also depend on:

-how evenly spaced and how densely you plant the clumps of carpeting plants
-lighting
-fish (corydoras and plecos may tear up your carpet)
-maintenance (mowing your carpeting plants regularly will not only encourage them to root better but also spread out rather than growing up)


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Reckon said:


> I feel that growing a nice carpet, especially in a big tank is the second hardest thing to do in growing live aquarium plants. The hardest thing is maintaining your carpet for a prolong period of time. As such, I'd like to caringly warn you that there is a bit of a learning curve to carpeting plants but I also want to encourage you to be patient and diligent. Growing a nice carpet is very rewarding.
> 
> Beyond ensuring you have the appropriate substrate and/or dosed water column (macros, micros, CO2, and water hardness) to keep plants healthy the speed at which your tank gets fully carpeted will also depend on:
> 
> ...


Thanks soo much for the advises. I have dirt and fluorite red in the tanks. Do I still have to put fertilizers in the tanks to get the lush growth. I see you have a lush Blyxa and Monte Carlo carpets. May I ask whats your set up is , like substrate, lighting, Fertz, CO2.

Regards,


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What I run in my 30gal is as followed: 

- 1.5 bubble per second via diffuser. 
- LEDS (x2 36" Apex Illumilux) about equivalent of 3 T5HO bulbs. 
- EI dosing but I dose more sporadic (I dose 2x per week) since I don't do regular water changes anymore. 
- ADA substrate.
- GH 7 // KH 2

I do keep corydoras and plecos hence my monte carlo keeps getting torn up (I'm selling some now due to my pleco digging up a good sized chunk). I recommend more "stemmy" carpeting plants like staurogyne repens, downoi, or staurogyne porto velho if you keep those fish.

Oh a side note on Blyxa - it's pretty darn easy to keep. It doesn't really carpet but if you keep propagating the plantlets you can achieve a pseudo carpet of them. I always wondered what a lake bottom type scape would look like hence the use of the blyxa in my 30gal.


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Reckon said:


> What I run in my 30gal is as followed:
> 
> - 1.5 bubble per second via diffuser.
> - LEDS (x2 36" Apex Illumilux) about equivalent of 3 T5HO bulbs.
> ...


Just curious how you do EI dosing? can I do in a dirt tank? 
Do you have to manage GH 7 // KH 2 ? If so how I can manage in my tanks.

Thanks


----------

